# Sig upload problem?



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Didn't know where to put this but for some reason i aint been able to put a pic on my sig signature for a week now, its the right size and what not but when i try and upload it says 'Image can't be saved' and thats it. I have also upload on ting pic etc and it still saysa the same thing ?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You must be a paid member in order to have images like that in your signature. If you choose to upgrade your account it will fit.


----------

